# F*cking savages!!! *rant*



## shane (Jul 10, 2002)

Okay, sorry for the rant, but I have to...I came out of my house this morning to find that someone stole my '03 Yamaha Vino (scooter) from in front of my house at some point last night. I pisses me off so much that someone cheap a$$hole came by and stole my property last night. So there's almost $2000 flushed down the toilet. My insurance won't cover it because Progressive won't insure anything except cars and trucks. I filed a police report and all, but they just told me sorry and they'd keep their eye out for it. Just my luck...quite a Christmas present, huh? Well, thanks for listening, I'm done now.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

You left your scooter infront of your house? Was it even locked up in anyway? I sometimes worry about people loading my car into the back of their pickup truck, but eh. Tough luck, perhaps "Santa" will replace it by the 25th, eh?


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

Why wont progressive cover other things besides cars and trucks sorry about your bad luck that sucks


----------



## shane (Jul 10, 2002)

Ranex said:


> *You left your scooter infront of your house? Was it even locked up in anyway?*


I live in a townhouse, so I don't have a garage or anything. I had it parked on the street right behind my car. I had the steering column locked on it, as well as a heavy Kryptonite chain locking through the front wheel. It wasn't chained to anything, but there's nothing you can do with it the way I had it locked up. As far as getting it replaced by "Santa"...I don't see that happening, unless "Santa" is the Arlington County Police and they find it and bring it back to me.

Oh, and Progressive told me they only insure cars and trucks. They don't do renter's insurance or motorcycle insurance.

Thanks for the sympathies though, hopefully things will get better.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Damn man that just fooking sucks. I hate thiefs. They are one of the lowest forms of life. I feel for you man. i Remember in 8th grade..lol i got a new elf bmk bike for x-mas. Two days after i got that awesome bike , someone broke into my house and stole it. Thats all they took was my damn bike. GRRRRRRR


----------



## shane (Jul 10, 2002)

Yeah, well...my brother and I are going to go out with the 12 gauge and a pair of bolt cutters in the morning to scope out a couple of the ghettos in the area and see what we can find. Figure maybe the cops will find it, maybe we will...anyways, I just want my secondary ride back! I'll keep ya'll posted.


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

that sux..........


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

shane said:


> *Yeah, well...my brother and I are going to go out with the 12 gauge *


God, you're not going to kill somebody over a theft, are you?


----------



## CarloSR (Nov 29, 2002)

Bad luck man!!!


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

Centurion said:


> *God, you're not going to kill somebody over a theft, are you? *



I would depending on what was stolen...


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Well it's crazy to risk a murder conviction for a theft. I like the idea of a baseball bat crack over the head better...but not so hard that it kills, just close enough to a death blow but not quite.


----------



## shane (Jul 10, 2002)

Centurion said:


> *God, you're not going to kill somebody over a theft, are you? *


No, I'm pissed off, not stupid. I want whoever stole it to get arrested and spend some good quality time with Bubba in prison.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

shane said:


> *No, spend some good quality time with Bubba in prison. *







 lmao


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Oh I agree jail time with new "friends" (*wink* *wink*) would be the most delightful form of revenge for thieves.


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

Progressive insures motorcycles. I know this because I've got my own bike insured through them. You've just got to tell them you want the motorcycle division. I know it doesn't help you now, but it's something to think about for your next one.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

[email protected]#k thieves
my car was broke into a couple of weeks ago








now im going for the sleeper look


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

They broke the damn mirror too....geez. What did they end up taking Javier?


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

actually i was lucky, they didnt take anything. either the motion lights and or the alarm scarred em away. next time, im letting my dog loose!


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

javierb14 said:


> *actually i was lucky, they didnt take anything. either the motion lights and or the alarm scarred em away. next time, im letting my dog loose! *


motion lights? this was done right in front of your house? damn, i always park my car as close as i can to my window(my window faces the driveway) that way i can hear people creepin' up, but thats not 100% effective.


----------



## shane (Jul 10, 2002)

Javier- Damn, that sucks that they broke you're sideview too. WTF?? At least they didn't take anything though.

Found out today that there is a possibility (keeping my fingers crossed!) that my brother's homeowner's insurance will cover it since I live with him and it was stolen from in front of his house. We'll see though. Hopefully something will go right! Maybe the cops will do their job and I'll have a good Xmas present and have it returned.


----------



## Sentra_Industies (Oct 31, 2002)

Centurion said:


> *God, you're not going to kill somebody over a theft, are you? *


Thos shall not steal said the lord after someone stole his car stereo; and thou got a bolt of lightning up the ass.


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

shane said:


> *Javier- Damn, that sucks that they broke you're sideview too. WTF?? At least they didn't take anything though.
> 
> Found out today that there is a possibility (keeping my fingers crossed!) that my brother's homeowner's insurance will cover it since I live with him and it was stolen from in front of his house. We'll see though. Hopefully something will go right! Maybe the cops will do their job and I'll have a good Xmas present and have it returned. *


this was going to be my suggestion. Best to try and go through them. Thats what i would do. Sorry to hear about you luck. Scooters are fun!


----------

